# Switch to adult food



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Is Canidae all life stages a good adult food to switch to? We currently use Royal Canin puppy food, but coming up on 11 months, we are looking to transition to adult food. There are so many choices and I am trying to choose a good one for Maltese.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My favorite source for food recommendations is a site and publication called Whole Dog Journal. They have very specific criteria for ingredients (such as two whole meat sources in the first three ingredients and avoid meat by-products) and actually inspect the manufacturing facilities. They require a subscription to view their lists, but IMO it's well worth the cost. Whole Dog Journal’s Approved Dry Dog Food List | Whole Dog Journal


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Thank you, Maggie. I will look into that source.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I always used Dog food advisor Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor
i like that they break down the food and give exactly the amount of fat, protein and carbs in it on a DMB. For me, this was important having 2 dogs with IBD.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

maddysmom said:


> I always used Dog food advisor Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor
> i like that they break down the food and give exactly the amount of fat, protein and carbs in it on a DMB. For me, this was important having 2 dogs with IBD.


The issue I have with DFA is that they tend to give higher ratings based on the amount of protein. For many of us, high protein (dry matter basis of 35% or higher) can be detrimental to a dog with digestive problems. If you do look at DFA, make sure you are looking at 3, 4 and 5 star foods and not just 5 star.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

To add to that high protein is very detrimental to smaller dog breeds, which tend to have livers that have harder times breaking it down. I think each dog is different and one needs to find what works best for them. And remember dogs do have allergies so that must also be considered. Some dogs have milk intolerance, but mine never did and I always supplemented their food with yogurt or cheese.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> The issue I have with DFA is that they tend to give higher ratings based on the amount of protein. For many of us, high protein (dry matter basis of 35% or higher) can be detrimental to a dog with digestive problems. If you do look at DFA, make sure you are looking at 3, 4 and 5 star foods and not just 5 star.


Thanku l 
i pretty much have used it to determine fat content, along side an online calculator as a guide and never weigh on it 100%. For people who don’t know much about food quality, I think it’s a good site if they don’t have Whole Dog journal.


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Thank you all for the information. There are so many foods out there, and much to consider.


----------

